

Podcasting and the Selling of Public Radio - Doubleguitars
http://www.theawl.com/2015/05/podcasting-and-the-selling-of-public-radio

======
fernly
Nice thing about podcasts, you can drag the timeline slider to skip the ads.
If you think you know enough about Squarespace already.

~~~
toxican
I just wish I could hear more about Audible.com!

------
julianz
Unlike radio ads, which annoy the shit out of me, I can choose to skip podcast
ads if I want to. Problem solved. If advertisers are happy to pay for the
production of great podcasts, I'll download them.

